

What book have you reread the most? - BigBadBionicBoy


======
dome82
A Guide to the Good Life: The Ancient Art of Stoic Joy by William B. Irvine

------
stevekemp
I reread Lord of the Rings, Chronicles of Amber, and Dune, at least once a
year. I guess that I've read each of them at least 20 times each.

The only other book that I've read more than ten times has to be Stranger in a
Strange Land.

------
simonblack
"Bomber" by Len Deighton.

------
a3n
Time Enough for Love, Heinlein.

------
massappeal
A Star Called Henry by Roddy Doyle

------
GreenRocket
I've read and re-read Daily Rituals, which reveals the bizarre working habits
of famous inventors like Tesla and Frederik Chopin. How I Write: The Secret
Lives of Authors, is another one I've revisited numerous time.

I mentioned the books in this post (and you'll find links to the books there
as well): [http://cbpowerandindustrial.wordpress.com/2014/05/09/work-
ri...](http://cbpowerandindustrial.wordpress.com/2014/05/09/work-rituals-
famous-inventors-artists/)

